# So I'm going to order a bean from hasbean. Help?



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

I want a really strong, low acidity bean. Unsubtle and good, just rich. I'm looking at the Blake espresso, Jailbreak and Phil Ter. I was looking at breakfast bomb, but I read it was sour pretty much everywhere.

Help?


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

sorry can't help but I have in the past emailed Hasbean and they were happy to recommend a bean for me, so if you get no luck here, give them an email.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi there,

Couple of things, firstly is this is for espresso or brewed?

Secondly, you are asking for a low acidity bean, and although I would thoroughly recommend hasbean, they are primarily light/medium roasted, and on the acidic side..

Darker roasted beans are generally less acidic..

What type of roast do you prefer?

p.s. Blake and Jailbreak are probably their most traditional espresso blends, philter is designed for filter coffee

Regards


----------



## spinningwoman (Sep 25, 2013)

I've been receiving the 'in my mug' weekly selection from hasbean for some years now, and I'm always impressed by how quickly Steve responds personally to queries. I guess that tasting all that coffee, he doesn't sleep much<g>. So you could ask for a recommendation. Or you can type a term like 'rich' or 'chocolate' into the search box on the website and it will find those words in the tasting notes.</g>


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

aphelion said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Couple of things, firstly is this is for espresso or brewed?
> 
> ...


My bad, should of said. Primarily a pour over, sometimes an Aeropress.

If not hasbean, what other roasters can you recommend? I have a fairly small budget, and am paying £6 a bag right now.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Rave are good value


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Second jefe say, if you want a low acidity bean for a fantastic price, contact rave coffee, very approachable and always happy to help, delivery will be next day and right within your budget.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

RagingMammoth said:


> My bad, should of said. Primarily a pour over, sometimes an Aeropress.
> 
> If not hasbean, what other roasters can you recommend? I have a fairly small budget, and am paying £6 a bag right now.


No worries, as the others have said, rave are excellent value, and there are many others too.

Most people go for single origin beans in brewed (blends tend to work better in espresso - though not always the case).

If you like dark chocolate flavours try Rave, Union, Extract etc.

If you prefer lighter roasted fruity coffee, try hasbean, square mile etc.

There is a big list of uk roasters that Glenn put up in the bean section.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I would suggest James gourmet absolutely fantastic coffee one of the best roasters around.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I agree that James Gourmet at Ross on Wye roast with great care. They are very consistent. Their Formula 6 is excellent for espresso.

The only downside is that these days they can be rather expensive for one off orders.


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

Re. Jailbreak, it works in a Clever Dripper and comes out mild and fruity but not in a Moka pot. In my donkeys years of using a Moka I've never come across such an uncompromising coffee. Tried different grinds and different quantities, started with hot, warm and cold water and it just doesn't work.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

To suggest you cannot get chocolate / caramel /toffee / spice from Has Bean and write it off as all sour, or acidic, is ridiculous . There is plenty there to suit the brief. Here are some suggestions :

1. Email Steve want you're after ([email protected]) & I bet he will reply within 12hrs.

2. sweet chocolate & biscuit + low acidity http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america/products/guatemala-finca-las-nubes-antigua-washed-bourbon

3. chocolate & spicy + big body http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/asia/products/sumatra-raja-batak-natural-process

I think for brewed coffee you will struggle to beat Has Bean for quality, variety, provenance & customer service.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> To suggest you cannot get chocolate / caramel /toffee / spice from Has Bean and write it off as all sour, or acidic, is ridiculous . There is plenty there to suit the brief. Here are some suggestions :
> 
> 1. Email Steve want you're after ([email protected]) & I bet he will reply within 12hrs.
> 
> ...


Arghhhhhh two more Beans I now wish to try , thanks Gary, I think







.Too much coffee , only one mouth, but great to get a wide range of suggestions from other sources . I emailed Steve about a bespoke blend they do do a shop I went into . He replied in 5 minutes , unfortunately they didn't have any instock ,but hey props to the guy he was fast and as helpful as he could be .


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> To suggest you cannot get chocolate / caramel /toffee / spice from Has Bean and write it off as all sour, or acidic, is ridiculous . There is plenty there to suit the brief. Here are some suggestions :
> 
> 1. Email Steve want you're after ([email protected]) & I bet he will reply within 12hrs.
> 
> ...


I wasn't knocking hasbean at all, sorry if it came across that way - I use their beans everyday!

I think their marketing, customer service and variety is second to none


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Wasnt at you mate or anyone in particular







people are very quick to steer people away from the OPs original enquiry before properly exploring the options, especially because they havent tried the coffee themselves.


----------

